# New To Planted Tanks



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

hey guy i am new to planted tanks. i have a 110g tank just finished cycleing 2 weeks ago so i bought some plants. but now that i have been reading alot about it i dont know if my tank is set up right for it. I have 2-3 inches of black and white gravel will that work for my plants?
the lights are 2 ultra sun 4 foot bulbs and that is really all i have. so what else do i need to keep it going i ordered my little guys this week so they will be at the store this week and i just wanna have everything right for them.

sorry the pic is a little bad but you can get the idea.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What are your plants? Some plants will be fine but others would require higher lighting.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

all of them except two end in sword but i dont know all the names but besides the lighting everything else should be fine.

here are some pictures


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't see any overly demanding plants. The swords will probably require the most and would probably benifit from a root tab. A couple of your plants are a bit fragile though they should probably be fine at least when the p's are small.

The gravel is not the ideal planted gravel but since you don;t have any overly demanding plants it should work.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

ok cool thanks a lot.
p.s. what do you mean by fragile?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Fragile as in can get torn farily easily by big and active fish.

Some plants like cabomba will loose leaves farily easy compared to other more hardy plants like swords and crypts that can withstand larger fish hitting them... alot better. With little fish there isnt a ton of treat to the plants but as they get bigger you may want to get some hardier plants that wont get ripped to shreds.

For p's the best plants are usually the ones with farily thick stems or something like a moss or grass that can be hit without getting dammaged.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

oh ok i see what you mean ok thank you


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Fragile as in can get torn farily easily by big and active fish.
> 
> Some plants like cabomba will loose leaves farily easy compared to other more hardy plants like swords and crypts that can withstand larger fish hitting them... alot better. With little fish there isnt a ton of treat to the plants but as they get bigger you may want to get some hardier plants that wont get ripped to shreds.
> 
> For p's the best plants are usually the ones with farily thick stems or something like a moss or grass that can be hit without getting dammaged.


cluster should i use florish excel or anthing else besides root tabs because i dont run c02?


----------

